# Flags at half-mast in the Northern Territory on Wednesday 5 February 2020 (Ian Tuxworth)



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ITS AN HONOUR CONTACT US


*To All Flag Marshals: For action in the Northern Territory only *

*Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast

Wednesday, 5 February 2020

State Funeral Service
Mr Ian Lindsay Tuxworth (1942 - 2020)*​The Northern Territory Department of the Chief Minister advises that a State Funeral for the late Mr Ian Tuxworth, former Chief Minister of the Northern Territory will be held at 10.30 am on Wednesday, 5 February 2020 at St Mary's Star of the Sea Cathedral on the comer of McLachlan and Smith Streets, Darwin, Northern Territory.

Mr Tuxworth was elected as member for the Barkly electoral division of the Northern Territory Legislative Assembly at its inaugural election in 1974 and went on to represent the electorate for the next 16 years. He was a member of the first Northern Territory ministry following the declaration of self-government and served as the Territory's second Chief Minister from October 1984 to May 1986.

As a mark of mourning and respect, and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast *all day on Wednesday, 5 February 2020 in the Northern Territory only *from all buildings and establishments occupied by Australian Government departments and affiliated agencies. Other organisations are welcome to participate.

When flying the Australian National Flag with other flags, all flags in the set should be flown at half-mast.
If a set of flags includes the flags of other nations, it would be appropriate to seek permission from the diplomatic representatives of that nation to half-mast their flag.
An acceptable half-mast position would be when the top of the flag is a third of the distance down from the top of the flagpole.
Information on flag protocol is available at http://www.pmc.gov.au/flag.
Your assistance is appreciated.

Commonwealth Flag Officer

31 January 2020​


----------

